# Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische



## mangelware (14. Januar 2015)

Servus zusammen,

das Hobby des Angelns führe ich zwar noch nicht so lange aus, jedoch der unbändige "Selbermachen"-Trieb beherrscht mich seit Jahren.  Insofern hat es nicht sehr lange gebraucht, bis das erste DIY-Projekt aus dem Angelbereich ins Hirn schoss.

Ich möchte gerne Softbaits selber herstellen. Das Gießen ist kein Thema, habe bereits diverse Erfahrung in der Verarbeitung der Materialien. Da ich auch kein Fan von Positiv-Modell schnitzen bin und darüber hinaus einen ziemlich großen Pool an HSC-Fräsmaschinen im Zugriff habe, möchte ich die Form direkt in Alu fräsen. Know-How und Maschinen sind wie gesagt reichlich vorhanden.

Auch gäbe es bei den Zeichnungsmöglichkeiten (diverse CAD Syteme vorhanden) keinerlei Probleme. Allerdings weiß ich aus der Erfahrung anderer Projekte: ein fiktiv gezeichneter Entwurf ohne jegliche Erfahrung beim Entwerfen  wird sicherlich mehrere Anläufe benötigen. Und das möchte ich gern vermeiden.

Deshalb suche ich einen "Partner", der Softbaits im CAD entwerfen kann - und dabei auch schon etwas Erfahrung besitzt. Die Ableitung der Form sowie der Fertigung der Form für mich, sowie den "Partner" übernehme ich. Ich denke, es könnte eine nette win-win Situation sein für jemanden, dem es an technischen Fertigungsmöglichkeiten mangelt.

Das ganze ist rein aus Spaß an der Materie und verfolgt keinen kommerziellen Charakter - ich möchte weder die Formen noch die Baits verkaufen. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet, der Lust zu diesem Projektchen hat. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Beiträge.

mangelware


----------



## KaroFisch (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

Moin Mangelware,
viel Erfolg für dein Vorhaben.
Ich habe erst vor kurzem angefangen GuFis im C4D zu entwerfen. Von daher erfülle ich die Qualifikation mit Erfahrung usw. nicht wirklich.
Mein Plan war, ein Positiv vom 3D Druckservice herstellen zu lassen, um daraus dann eine Gussform zu basteln. Oder eben direkt die Gussform drucken oder fräsen zu lassen.
Ich komme aber aus der Grafik-Ecke und hab im Gegensatz zu dir leider weniger Plan von der Praxis/Herstellung. 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du uns hier auf dem laufenden hälst, was dein Projekt angeht. Im Moment bin ich ziemlich voll mit Arbeit, aber bis zum Ende der Schonzeit will ich auch erste eigene Gummis haben. Wenn du willst schick ich dir bei Gelegenheit gern mal n Entwurf. Würde aber n paar Tage dauern, und wirklich fertig ist erst ein Modell.
Hast du n Plan was es kostet aus einer 3D Datei eine Gussform machen zu lassen?
Grüsse aus HH,
Pete


----------



## Seele (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Moin Mangelware,
> viel Erfolg für dein Vorhaben.
> Ich habe erst vor kurzem angefangen GuFis im C4D zu entwerfen. Von daher erfülle ich die Qualifikation mit Erfahrung usw. nicht wirklich.
> Mein Plan war, ein Positiv vom 3D Druckservice herstellen zu lassen, um daraus dann eine Gussform zu basteln. Oder eben direkt die Gussform drucken oder fräsen zu lassen.
> ...


 
Wenn du dir ne Form fräsen lässt kannst mit 2 bis 500 Euro je nach Aufwand rechnen. 
Problem an dem 3D Drucker ist die Nacharbeit da er immer in Stufen druckt. Das Gufi sieht danach nicht wirklich toll aus. Musst schleifen und dann die Oberfläche versiegeln. Lohnen tut es sich auf gar keinen Fall, aber ist wie vieles halt ne nette Bastelarbeit.


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

Da der TE selber fräst belaufen sich die Kosten auf Material(=0 wenn man es aus einen Reststück fertigt)+Arbeitszeit+Strom+Maschinenzeit.
Sollte daher überschaubar sein.

Bin zwar allgemein ganz gut vertraut mit CAD-CAM, allerdings fehlt mich auch das Knowhow im Bereich der Ködermodulation.

MfG Tobi


----------



## maniana (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

warum denn eigentlich die Formen über ein CAD Programm konstruieren um danach ein negativ machen zu können?
Positive gibts in jedem Angelshop zu genüge, und auch negative gibts schon massenweise fertig für n Appel und Ei zu kaufen.

Ich gieße meine GuFis schon länger selbst. Manche Formen habe ich gekauft, andere selbst gegossen, die aber von vorhandenen GuFis - ist einfacher, geht schneller, nervenschonender und günstiger ist es auch noch


----------



## simmi321 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*



maniana schrieb:


> warum denn eigentlich die Formen über ein CAD Programm konstruieren um danach ein negativ machen zu können?
> Positive gibts in jedem Angelshop zu genüge, und auch negative gibts schon massenweise fertig für n Appel und Ei zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich gieße meine GuFis schon länger selbst. Manche Formen habe ich gekauft, andere selbst gegossen, die aber von vorhandenen GuFis - ist einfacher, geht schneller, nervenschonender und günstiger ist es auch noch



Der te zumindest braucht Cad zum füttern der Fräsmaschine . Aber du hast recht , anstatt 3D Modell würde auch ein Original Gufi gehen außer man will was ganz neues entwickeln


----------



## Seele (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

Mein Post war für Karo Fisch gedacht. 
Ich weiß schon dass der TE selber fräst. Selbst da lohnt es sich nur bei außergewöhnlichen Gufis.


----------



## maniana (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

das zB sind meine:
https://*ih.com/i/n64trfj
http://*ih.com/i/31y3r7j

die fangen genauso gut wie die 2€ GuFis ausm Shop...

die Bilder sind jetzt nur von einer Form, habe Formentechnisch schon ein Sammelsurium...


----------



## winstown (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

Ich glaube dem TE geht es mehr ums Selber-machen ;-) 

zum 3D Druck:
Ich besitze einen selbstgebauten und kann daher sagen, dass die "Stufen" nicht besonders auffallen, da diese i.d.R. nur 0,2mm betragen. Nacharbeit ist entweder mit etwas schleifen möglich (raue Oberfläche) oder aber man bedient sich Acetondampf und die Oberfläche gleicht einer Porzelanfigur.

@TE:
Im Internet gibt es viele STL Dateien möglicher Positiv-Formen, einfach googeln. Solltest du etwas bestimmtes in CAD umgesetzt haben wollen, kann ich evtl mit meinen Solid-Works Erfahrungen helfen aber Fischformen hab auch ich noch nicht umgesetzt. 

Interessantes dazu:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:377585
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:25829
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:309829
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:82498
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:303733
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:415679 (sehr schlechter Drucker, nicht wundern bei dem Bild)

Gruß


----------



## mangelware (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*



maniana schrieb:


> warum denn eigentlich die Formen über ein CAD Programm konstruieren um danach ein negativ machen zu können?
> Positive gibts in jedem Angelshop zu genüge, und auch negative gibts schon massenweise fertig für n Appel und Ei zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich gieße meine GuFis schon länger selbst. Manche Formen habe ich gekauft, andere selbst gegossen, die aber von vorhandenen GuFis - ist einfacher, geht schneller, nervenschonender und günstiger ist es auch noch



Nunja, das ist einzig und alleine ein Frage des Motives. Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, dass es mehr Arbeit ist, mehr Geld kostet, statt ein GuFi zu kopieren. Es geht aber genau um das selber machen. Hobby heißt ja nun mal "Mit maximalen Aufwand minimalen Nutzen erzeugen" - und das muss jeder Angler bestätigen können. Allen voran, die C&R Jungs. Denn das Fisch kaufen im Laden einfacher, schneller und günstiger ist, wissen wir alle.

Nun, ich möchte nun keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen. Ich will damit nur sagen: Betrachtet  man es rein des Zweckes wegen (brauche schnell GuFi), dann ist ein händisches Kopieren zweifelsohne das schnellste. Betrachtet man es als persönliche Herausforderung ist der Weg das Ziel.


----------



## KaroFisch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

`Nabend zusammen.
GuFis kaufen und kopieren ist für mich auch weniger interessant. Mir gehts einfach um den Spass an der Gestaltung. Zu sehen wie das Ding dann im Wasser läuft und im Idealfall auch noch einen Fisch damit zu überlisten fände ich prima.
Soweit ich gelesen habe druckt ein Service in der Nachbarschaft bis auf 1 mm. Dann kann man evtl. immer noch fein nacharbeiten. Aber vielleicht wird ja auch die Polygonstruktur am Ende der magische Fischbringer.
Mehrere Hundert Euro um ne Form fräsen zu lassen ist mir dann aber doch n bisschen happig. Dann wird n Positiv gedruckt und damit die Form aus Gips gebastelt. 
Sorry mangel...hatte nicht geplant hier eine Diskussion über den Sinn der Aktion los zu treten. Es geht ja, wie beim Angeln auch, um den Spass und nicht um den maximalen Output...für mich.
Schönes Wochenende

Hab übrigens heute einen dicken Flusskrebs aus der Alster geangelt.


----------



## maniana (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*



mangelware schrieb:


> "Mit maximalen Aufwand minimalen Nutzen erzeugen" - und das muss jeder Angler bestätigen können. Allen voran, die C&R Jungs. Denn das Fisch kaufen im Laden einfacher, schneller und günstiger ist, wissen wir alle.




da hast wohl recht, in diesem Sinne 1:0 4 you


----------



## bernie (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

HIER wird auch viel selber gemacht: http://www.angler-info.eu/forum.php

am geilsten finde ich die abgeformte Krabbe...


----------



## uhitz (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

mit ein wenig cad erfahrung z.B. mit creo paramatics und einigen anderen programmen könnte ich dir auch dienen, aber wie auch schon einige vorposter schon schrieben: erfahrung im gufi konstruieren habe ich ebenfalls keine 

das könnte ich nur mal ausprobieren, aber dafür fehlt mir die nächsten wochen noch die zeit 

Ansonsten finde ich die idee nciht schlecht sich auch mal etwas komplett eigenes zu machen anstatt wie viele immer nur zu kopieren 

Aber in manchen Städten gibt es 3d-druckwerkstätten wo man sich entweder selbst für einen Monatsbeitrag den Drucker reservieren kann oder aber man frägt dort mal an was das kosten würde, gibt bestimmt einige die sowas aus spaß an der freude, ein paar bierchen und materialkosten machen würde


----------



## Wallerstipper (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

also ich Arbeite täglich bei der Arbeit mit creo und hab mich schon länger mit dem konstruieren von Gummifischen beschäftig, da ich mit einem Kumpel Gummis herstellen und verkaufen will...
 Aber ich kann euch sagen, das ist echt sehr sehr schwer !!!
 Im letzten Kurs konnte ich mit den Spezies von creo reden, von denen hätte es nur einer hin bekommen |bigeyes

 trotzdem viel Spass bei deinem vorhaben, denn das geilste ist, mit nem komplett selbst entworfenen und hergestellten Gummi etwas zu fangen #6


----------



## winstown (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

was mit ca ~100€ auch möglich wäre:
Eigene Formen aus z.B. Knete formen und dann mit einer Kinect Kamera einen 3D Scan machen. Das mit einem 3D-Drucker drucken und daraus mit z.B. Gips Negativformen herstellen.

Das könnte komplizierter klingen als es ist...

Gruß


ps:
merke gerade, dass das totaler Blödsinn wäre, da man dann auch direkt mit der Knete die Negativform "schaffen" könnte |supergri


----------



## noob4ever (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

Mal ein Tipp am Rande:

Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die andere Hobby`s als angeln haben wie zB. Modelbau, cnc, Robotik, 3D Druck.... und diese sind sehr Hilfsbereit, wie wir Angler auch

Ihr habt ein 3D Modell und wollt es drucken oder fräsen lassen? Das bekommt ihr um sonst (Material+Versand nicht inkl.) wenn ihr in den richtigen Foren fragt.

Wobei es hier sicherlich genügend gibt, die mit CAD/CAM Systemen arbeiten und selbst Maschinen besitzten.

Wenn jemand eine CAD Zeichnung hat und es mal testen möchte, ich fräse (bald auch drucke) das Ding für euch. Ich (Hobbyist) bin da aber etwas eingeschränkt, da ich nicht sehr fit in CAD bin. Ausserdem muss die Zeichung im Format .STL sein (noch).


----------



## noob4ever (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Partner für selbstgemachte Gummifische*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292490&page=3


----------

